# Best Canary Island for photography?



## MixPix (Mar 28, 2018)

Is there any of the Canary Islands that is better for landscape or other photography in November?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi,

On Lanzarote you have the former volcanic area called Timanfaya which is very scenic with its moon like surface.
All over the island you can find places with black lava areas. Within the island there is a valley called valley of the 1000 palms. I don't know the other canary islands, but I think Teneriffa could also be very interesting with the highest mountain of spain (pico el Teide).

Frank


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2018)

El Teide on Tenerife also has a moonscape-like terrain.


----------

